# Chanterelles!



## jaybo (Oct 18, 2012)

I only seem to have a good chanterelle year every 4 or 5 years, and 2020 appears to be it. These are likely _Cantharellus chicagoensis, _the Chicago chanterelle. I've picked over 2 pounds so far with more out there. I'm making these available to the public if anyone is interested.


----------



## Chef to Go (Apr 15, 2020)

Yea for you, these came from central Oregon coast


----------

